# Hatton V Mayweather



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone else want Hatton to twat this tit....I cant bear mayweather...urgh

Better boxer than Ricky but c'mon lad, get inside, work the body


----------



## the-1 (Oct 15, 2007)

Ricky Needs To Cut Of The Ring And Pressure Him I Hope Hes Laid Off The Pies And Ale For This One Coz Hes Gonna Need To Work,if He Sits Back And Lets Mayweather Box And Feel Comfortable Its Gonna Be A Bad Night For Him


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

the-1 said:


> Ricky Needs To Cut Of The Ring And Pressure Him I Hope Hes Laid Off The Pies And Ale For This One Coz Hes Gonna Need To Work,if He Sits Back And Lets Mayweather Box And Feel Comfortable Its Gonna Be A Bad Night For Him


I agree, Mayweather is a better boxer than Hatton, and if Ricky gets cut I think it will be game over...I hope he can win though, wipe the smug off Mayweathers face...!!


----------



## jacko (Nov 18, 2007)

I honestly think that Ricky can win this, if he works the body I feel that Mayweather will crumble. Mayweather is the better boxer no questions about it but his biggest prob is that he can be lazy and complacent when he boxes, big mistake when you have a ferocious body puncher infront of you. My prediction 8th round stoppage due to body shots in favour of Mr Hatton. B

Be interesting to see and cant wait.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

its gonna be a long hard fight imo.....still hope Hatton lamps him - Hattons cool very down to earth and a hard worker (do you know the morning of the fight he goes to his local greasy spoon and has a full English). Mayweather is a show off and I think you could be right he will probably be a bit lazy with his pre camp training and that will show big time when/if it gets to the later rounds.


----------



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

i think either 5 round ko to hatton with a body shot or i think mayweather will take it on points


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

This fights been building up for ages cant wait for it now when is it the 8th?


----------



## jacko (Nov 18, 2007)

yes mate on the eigth there is a few good bouts before hand. I really do hope that Ricky smashes him as Mayweather to imo is full of bull.


----------



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

pauls smith an amir kahn are fightin the same night on a bill in bolton aswell

40 quid tickets are


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

jay holden said:


> pauls smith an amir kahn are fightin the same night on a bill in bolton aswell
> 
> 40 quid tickets are


that mite be decent to watch, amir kahn is still fighting nobodys tho, hes not came accross any real oposition and had to fight, his fights are all hand picked

cant wait for the hatton mayweather fight tho, big build up, should be good


----------



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

yeah true

hes a technical boxer but cant see him knocking out anytime soon

maybe that will come through age an experience tho


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

so whos staying up to watch it then?

I think im going to a bar in town thats showing it, either that or some random lads house i dont know!


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

im goin round me mates watchin it, ava few cans n that, theres a few birds cummin round aswell so it should be a laff like


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Bollocks......Good effort Hatton - Mayweather was just too strong (damn his left hook and jabs are powerful).

Cant believe people are talking about Hatton retiring - hes only lost one fookin' fight.


----------



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

to be honest i think hatton is capable of beatin him ,he just need to stick to his game plan ,not get complacent an avoid going all out attack

rematch would be a gud fight plus a money earner


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

hattons made a pact with his family to retired when hes 30 anyway, and hes 30 next year so dont know how many more fights hell have, mite have one last re-match with mayweather and then **** it off

he got 7million for losin, arite money tha init to jus get punched lol


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Just chipping in for a couple of seconds.

I bet a fover with the Comedy Store bouncer. I am going to demand my money. Tonight.

No way a ginger, 6'6, kiwi dude named Todd will detract me from getting my fivah :fight:

Mayweather gets somewhat on my nerves too but met him once and he was alright, no complains to file so there. Didn't go for the skill, even though I thought them to be equally good; as apparently everything else, I too went for the personnal side.

-sigh- Oh well, screw that. I got a fiver. That's a free drink right there :bootyshake:


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

Did any else think the ref was a fcuking nuisance as he kept breaking it up just as Hatton was getting going?


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

ha ha actually it seemed so a couple of times to me at least, but then I'm not a box expert. Glad it wasn't just specs' problem


----------

